# JL Audio HD/M 750/1 Recall



## wrcrs24

http://www.jlaudiorecall.com/RecallSerialCheck.aspx


"Certain JL Audio HD750/1 amplifiers manufactured in 2008 and 2009 can malfunction," the company wrote on its recall page. "A part on the circuit board can fail which will allow the circuit board to overheat and melt. This can produce smoke and even fire in the motor vehicle. While this type of failure is rare, it is important that this defect is corrected in order to ensure your safety. JL Audio will repair the amplifier(s) at no charge to you."


----------



## havinnoj

Thanks for posting (or not as I now have to pull my amp and send it in)! Good looking out.


----------



## beyondredline9k

Good find, and good thing JL audio is 5 min away from my house.


----------



## havinnoj

Just an update: 

Tuesday December 14th - amp sent via UPS
10AM Friday December 17th - JL receives amp. 
1140AM Friday December 17th - JL returns amp via UPS
Monday December 20th - amp delivered back to me.

I'm in Portland and I think I shipped the amp to Arizona. Plus I got a free T-shirt. All this in a week. Awesome customer service. They also put a sticker on the back saying the amp has been "certified to be fixed under the recall...etc"


----------



## wrcrs24

My turn around time was about the same. Wa-Az and back in a week. Amp also has a 1 year warranty from date of service!


----------



## dennit469

friend of mine had one of these on his W7 and that amp literally started smoking it got so hot right before it fried, jl amps get hot it seems


----------



## TrickyRicky

They get hot because their defective, duhhhh. Most JL's run pretty cool (warm). I wonder what JL would say if you were to send them a fried HD750 back, lol.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Any updaes?


----------

